# Dubai 3D



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

looooooooooooooooooooooool.
i think it will be for free...


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah its free, a tool to attract tourists to dubai. i think you just float around, a bit like in a video game.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> Yeah its free, a tool to attract tourists to dubai. i think you just float around, a bit like in a video game.


Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't wait....sooo excited! :rofl:


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover (May 25, 2005)

me too!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Me three; and let post that link in any Dubai related discussion on the International forum.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

good idea.never thought of that. it is the perfect tool for us


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

again some smaller updates on the page.
should actually open in two days time but i doubt it 

http://www.gotodubai.net/dubai3d/?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Will this be free to download or will you have to pay to use it?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i hope every building will be listed there
that would just be an awesome help for emporis!!

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Aswell, will this include stuff that's not finished yet like the Burj Dubai?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp it will ,the palms , etc...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Seams like it will be opened on September 20, or before!

Will be avaliable on the 3D Browser the 20/09/05. 

Can't wait either!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

OMG 15 days to go. please this gonna be so great!


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

woah cool.. the street im currently on Al Maktoum Street is ready for launch date.. so i can show my mum the flat where i live.. im sending pictures home at the mo but this along with pictures will be awesome!!!


----------

